# Stock? spices or no



## giggler

Sort of a Poll really...

When Y'all make Stock (any kind) for soups and such...

Do you just make it Plain with just bones and water? so it comes out like the store bought canned stuff?

Or do you add lots of veggies and spices to flavor the stock while it is cooking.

I've been playing around with the Idea of just making a very thick un-flavored stock to freeze in smaller quanties, and then be able to use that to make soups that I flavor later to my desire...

Thanks, Eric.


----------



## larry_stewart

I only make vegetable stocks, but if im making it to store for future use, Ill usually make it relatively basic so it can be used for whatever i want, whenever I want.
I feel that if i customize it too much with certain herbs and spices, then it may limit what i can use it for later on.  I want something that is more universal, so I can use it as a basic building block.

That being said, if Im making it for something specific, then Ill spice it up accordingly to the flavor I want to achieve.

If I do customize with a certain flavor profile, I will label it as such, so when i grab it from the freezer I dont use it for the wrong recipe.

A few examples of this is especially in the summer, when I have an over abundance of herbs and certain veggies.  Sometimes I just got to get rid of what I got before it gets over ripe or rots.   So , ill make a soup or stew base that may be very specific to what is in season at that time.

Also, when im up to my neck in tomatoes,  Ill make several tomato bases.  One may be basic tomato puree that can be used for anything, one may be heavy on the basil/ oregano that i have available in the garden,  and Ill also make one with ginger, garlic and other herbs and spices that i use as a base for making Indian food.  Sometimes one with tomatoes, onions and peppers for a future chili base.

But in general, I try to keep everything basic and build from there as I make whatever i am making.  And I'll Clearly label the rest.


----------



## blissful

I usually make chicken broth if I bake or poach a chicken, using bones and skin. I don't add anything to it, then I freeze it. We use it for making soups and stews and if anyone has a cold or flu, they season it when they drink it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I normally add parsley stems, celery, onion, and carrots to chicken stock plus mushroom stems to beef stock.

I season the stock with salt and pepper maybe a bay leaf or two and a glug of apple cider vinegar.


----------



## dragnlaw

I usually make a basic stock with just the bones/skin and the 3 vegies (carrots, celery, onions).  No salt nor herbs til I use it. 

I freeze them in 1 cup, 2 cup increments and ice cube trays - cubes are often very handy.


----------



## Andy M.

Just made a big batch earlier this week. Aside from the chicken parts and water, I add mire poix - carrots, onion and celery.  Also a head of garlic and some whole peppercorns. This was for a 5-gallon stock pot full to the brim.


----------



## Dawgluver

I also make my stock with mire poix and a bunch of whole peppercorns.  Seems to work with whatever I want to use it for.


----------



## msmofet

dragnlaw said:


> I usually make a basic stock with just the bones/skin and the 3 vegies (carrots, celery, onions).  No salt nor herbs til I use it.
> 
> I freeze them in 1 cup, 2 cup increments and ice cube trays - cubes are often very handy.



I also do this. Plus I save wing tips, roasted chicken bones and parsley stems in freezer for future use in making basic chicken stock. I’ll also add green leek tops to the pot when making chicken soup stock.


----------



## Kayelle

Like most, I also use mire poix with the chicken bones along with parsley stems. In addition, I add whole peppercorns, and a whole Meyer lemon cut in wedges.


----------



## RPCookin

giggler said:


> Sort of a Poll really...
> 
> When Y'all make Stock (any kind) for soups and such...
> 
> Do you just make it Plain with just bones and water? so it comes out like the store bought canned stuff?
> 
> Or do you add lots of veggies and spices to flavor the stock while it is cooking.
> 
> I've been playing around with the Idea of just making a very thick un-flavored stock to freeze in smaller quanties, and then be able to use that to make soups that I flavor later to my desire...
> 
> Thanks, Eric.



I use veggies (2:1:1 mirepoix of rough chopped onion, carrot, and celery) and a bouquet garni bundle of herbs.  The stock (I mostly just make chicken or turkey stock) has a really nice flavor and is usable for pretty much anything.  It just tastes like chicken soup, and that's what I'm generally after for making sauces and gravies, or just for soup.  For me, I find that if I start with something with good flavor, the final product has good flavor.



msmofet said:


> I also do this. Plus I save wing tips, roasted chicken bones and parsley stems in freezer for future use in making basic chicken stock. I’ll also add green leek tops to the pot when making chicken soup stock.



I like using wing tips too.  They add enough gelatin to the stock that it chills and sets up like Jello.  Good protein source.


----------



## dragnlaw

Woops!!  I stand corrected - I, too, add peppercorns and parsley stocks. 

As for bones I save them all, wing tips, pope's nose are especially good for gelatin.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Onions, carrots, celery, garlic, parsley, peppercorns...any stock I make.  This weekend I'll be making pork stock.

I have quart jars that I am keeping it in and try to keep a gallon each of chicken, beef and pork. Salt when I am ready to use it, usually by the cup.


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *This weekend I'll be making pork stock.*
> What do you start it with?  Never thought of doing pork. Raw? cooked bones? skin?
> 
> *I have quart jars that I am keeping it in and*  Do you freeze these or Pressure cook?



I would love to do jars but only have a toggle pressure cooker.  Think my neighbour has a Gauge one - but that is not a piece of equipment that I would feel comfortable ...  borrowing


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> I would love to do jars but only have a toggle pressure cooker.  Think my neighbour has a Gauge one - but that is not a piece of equipment that I would feel comfortable ...  borrowing



I use pork neck bones, roast them then turn them into stock (bone broth).

I don't can any of my stocks, just jar them up and refrigerate.  I only do a gallon at a time so easy, for me, to use it up.  I drink or make into soup a quart a day.  Working on weight loss, I miss my toes.


----------



## dragnlaw

I should really do that too.   Soup would certainly help but it seems I prefer creamed soups!   Maybe if I kept a quart like that I'd be more inclined to have a cuppa.

I lost weight then packed it right back on with a vengeance when I started taking gabalon. I'm just getting off them now and hopefully will be able to start exercising and walking again. As soon as I can catch my breath!


----------



## Aunt Bea

dragnlaw said:


> I should really do that too.   Soup would certainly help but it seems* I prefer creamed soups!  * Maybe if I kept a quart like that I'd be more inclined to have a cuppa.
> 
> I lost weight then packed it right back on with a vengeance when I started taking gabalon. I'm just getting off them now and hopefully will be able to start exercising and walking again. As soon as I can catch my breath!



If you have a blender try making cream of anything soup.  

For each serving:

1-1 1/4 cups of broth, milk or vegetable juice.
1 cup leftover cooked vegetables.
Season to taste.

Heat the vegetables in the broth and carefully puree with a stick or conventional blender.  You can also puree the ingredients cold and heat in the microwave with good results.


----------



## dragnlaw

Excellent* Aunt Bea! * Thank You!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I once asked Dx why she doesn't put hardly anything in her chicken stock.  Maybe an onion and a couple carrots,  if even that.  She said, put other ingredients, herbs, veggies etc in when making a recipe.  This is stock.  She slow simmers it all day, freezes it and it is very good


----------



## taxlady

I save up bones and vegi bits, peels, and parsley stems in the freezer. Then I make separate, unseasoned meat stock or vegi stock. I season later and often use some of the vegi stock to add to the meat stock. The vegis give up all their flavour a lot quicker than the bones and meat. Also, if composting, you might not want any bones in the compost.


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> I save up bones and vegi bits, peels, and parsley stems in the freezer. Then I make separate, unseasoned meat stock or vegi stock. I season later and often use some of the vegi stock to add to the meat stock. The vegis give up all their flavour a lot quicker than the bones and meat. Also, if composting, you might not want any bones in the compost.



Now that's a great idea Taxi...


----------



## CharlieD

If I make stock, I only add salt.


----------



## Andy M.

CharlieD said:


> If I make stock, I only add salt.



Charlie, I don't add salt when making salt. After removing the solids, I reduce the volume some to concentrate the flavor and that could cause the salt content to be too high. I know stock needs salt and I just season the dish I'm using it in.


----------



## taxlady

^^This


----------



## CharlieD

Andy M. said:


> Charlie, I don't add salt when making salt. After removing the solids, I reduce the volume some to concentrate the flavor and that could cause the salt content to be too high. I know stock needs salt and I just season the dish I'm using it in.





I know that’s probably better way to do it, but I am such a salt freak. I eat way too much of it. There is always Not enough salt for me.


----------



## Kevin86

I’ve turned over to roasting over boiling. Say I roast a chicken we don’t often use sauces but we go to town on the herbs. Just coat the whole bird and add a bit of extra water if your aim is broth. I add a smashed/chopped bulb of garlic as well and an onion sliced up packed around. Sometimes even a jalapeño. 

I often cook from frozen so a decent amount comes out thick and rich not too watery. Pull the chicken to rest like a nice roast should. 

Then to take it from stock to soup I add in the veg is I want and roast them up this can suck up some of the broth and flavour. Then sometimes I’ll add a can of chopped herbed&spiced tomatoes. Plenty of liquid in there and packed with flavour. Stir all that in and a chicken breast or so of meat. This often balances out ok but I should mention my soups are hearty and sometimes I run out of broth lol. If after all that and I’m a bit low on liquid I will top up with a bit of Campbell’s (or equivalent) boxed chicken broth. I don’t use cubes or powder I find many of them salty. I also don’t cook with or add salt. 

Ps if your broth needs just that little something add some of your favourite bbq sauce to your broth.


----------



## Kevin86

I got side tracked. But yes to spices and herbs why not? There’s little to no downside. Healthy and more flavour layers. Variable depending on what spices you use in what amounts.


----------



## Kevin86

Why does stock need salt? Out of the million spices and herbs how is salt mandatory?


----------



## Kevin86

giggler said:


> Sort of a Poll really...
> 
> When Y'all make Stock (any kind) for soups and such...
> 
> Do you just make it Plain with just bones and water? so it comes out like the store bought canned stuff?
> 
> Or do you add lots of veggies and spices to flavor the stock while it is cooking.
> 
> I've been playing around with the Idea of just making a very thick un-flavored stock to freeze in smaller quanties, and then be able to use that to make soups that I flavor later to my desire...
> 
> Thanks, Eric.



Good thing about this season is time. Try both then try different mixtures. When you taste your favourite you won’t care in the slightest what anyone else thinks. Since you’re asking here know I’d say you still haven’t found your soupy spoonful of heaven. 

Also beef, chicken, potato, tomato, squash, mushroom, etc. Each of these soups will have a different answer and approach. So depends on your mood and your ingredients.


----------



## Kevin86

larry_stewart said:


> I only make vegetable stocks, but if im making it to store for future use, Ill usually make it relatively basic so it can be used for whatever i want, whenever I want.
> I feel that if i customize it too much with certain herbs and spices, then it may limit what i can use it for later on.  I want something that is more universal, so I can use it as a basic building block.
> 
> That being said, if Im making it for something specific, then Ill spice it up accordingly to the flavor I want to achieve.
> 
> If I do customize with a certain flavor profile, I will label it as such, so when i grab it from the freezer I dont use it for the wrong recipe.
> 
> A few examples of this is especially in the summer, when I have an over abundance of herbs and certain veggies.  Sometimes I just got to get rid of what I got before it gets over ripe or rots.   So , ill make a soup or stew base that may be very specific to what is in season at that time.
> 
> Also, when im up to my neck in tomatoes,  Ill make several tomato bases.  One may be basic tomato puree that can be used for anything, one may be heavy on the basil/ oregano that i have available in the garden,  and Ill also make one with ginger, garlic and other herbs and spices that i use as a base for making Indian food.  Sometimes one with tomatoes, onions and peppers for a future chili base.
> 
> But in general, I try to keep everything basic and build from there as I make whatever i am making.  And I'll Clearly label the rest.



Basil, oregano and garlic! Mixed with tomatoes sounds like how tomatoes were meant to be. There are slim to none tomato bases that wouldn’t be just fine with that base


----------



## skilletlicker

I usually don't add herbs, spices, or salt unless I'm making it for one specific dish.

Probably make more pork stock than anything else. Like it for beans, greens, grits, etc. Might use any combinations of below, either smoked or fresh:

Ham bone
Ham hock
Neck bones
Pig tail
Bone-in loin (pork chop) bones
Split pig feet


----------



## Kayelle

I haven't seen the suggestion of adding some lemon wedges to chicken stock except from me. It adds a wonderful brightness that suits any application.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> I haven't seen the suggestion of adding some lemon wedges to chicken stock except from me. It adds a wonderful brightness that suits any application.



I'll have to try that. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> I haven't seen the suggestion of adding some lemon wedges to chicken stock except from me. It adds a wonderful brightness that suits any application.


I usually end up adding either citrus juice or some type of vinegar to a recipe when I use my stock. Plus, you have free Meyer lemons, don't you?


----------



## Andy M.

Bottom line is that you can put most seasonings in the stock you make but the simpler you keep it, the more versatile it will be.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Bottom line is that you can put most seasonings in the stock you make but the simpler you keep it, the more versatile it will be.



^^This


----------



## pepperhead212

Andy M. said:


> Bottom line is that you can put most seasonings in the stock you make but the simpler you keep it, the more versatile it will be.


Another vote for this approach, as you can always add the spices, or salt, when you use them in different types of foods.  You definitely don't want a lot of salt in a stock when using it in an oriental dish, since this way you can add more soy or fish sauce, if you want to.


----------



## larry_stewart

Andy M. said:


> Bottom line is that you can put most seasonings in the stock you make but the simpler you keep it, the more versatile it will be.



I agree, unless you have a specific recipe in mind that would benefit from extra flavors  , but I like the versatility of something basic.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

First, let me put forth my understanding of the terms, stock, and broth.  These sites -
https://www.foodandwine.com/soup/the-difference-between-stock-and-broth

https://www.campbells.com/swanson/whats-fresh/broth-vs-stock/

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/stock-vs-broth#section7


In my opinion, the last site listed explains the differences between stocks, and broths.  It was my understandin that stocks are the beginning building block of soups, stews, chowders, gravies, and sHO, starts with a stock make from chicken wing-tips, chicken skins, cartillage, chicken feet, and meat from the carcass of a roasted chicken.  Add some onion, and a bit of thyme, salt, and sage, and cook for several hours.  tehn strain, add aromatic veggies, and finaly, chicken meat, and either dumplings, or noodles.

Pork soups are made richer by boiling up tripe with the pork bones, adding a hock, or bunch of marrow bones, etc.

Classic beef sauces such as Bordelaise Sauce, and Demi Glace start as stocks.

I think of stocks as the basic building foundation from which sauces and gravies are made, though soups can be made richer, and more luxurious with the rich mouthfeel of stocks.  Broths are better for soups, and for sipping.

I akeep stocks very basic, while broths have more flavors added.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> Bottom line is that you can put most seasonings in the stock you make but the simpler you keep it, the more versatile it will be.





larry_stewart said:


> I agree, unless you have a specific recipe in mind that would benefit from extra flavors  , but I like the versatility of something basic.



I tend too make large amounts of stock at once with no idea how it will be used. Probably for soups and stews. As a result, more generic seasonings are more the rule for me.

If you are making a batch of stock for one specific use, then specifically seasoning the stock makes more sense. 


One caveat-if you reduce the cooked stock to concentrate the flavors, you run run the risk of concentrating the added flavors and ruining the stock.


----------



## Termy

I do not have the time to go through all this but I say stock is supposed to be stock, it is like predefined. 

The whatever goes in the oven and roasts, you may salt if desired. 

After it gets some brown on it, the water goes in, as do carrots, celery and a bay leaf, or two for a big batch. Of course onion and garlic. It is all strained out. 

Once it is ordained stock, then it comes out. 

T


----------



## skilletlicker

Termy said:


> I do not have the time to go through all this but I say stock is supposed to be stock, it is like predefined.
> 
> The whatever goes in the oven and roasts, you may salt if desired.
> 
> After it gets some brown on it, the water goes in, as do carrots, celery and a bay leaf, or two for a big batch. Of course onion and garlic. It is all strained out.
> 
> Once it is ordained stock, then it comes out.
> 
> T



Jeese Louise, Termy.
How have we gotten by all these years without you?


----------



## GotGarlic

skilletlicker said:


> Jeese Louise, Termy.
> How have we gotten by all these years without you?


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Bitser

I freeze stock in various sized tubs from yogurt, cottage cheese, etc.  Most is either all veg or chicken and veg, labeled as to color:  light, dark, etc.  When I parboil chicken before grilling, I label that stock as Chicken SPG (salt, pepper, garlic) or Adobo (soy sauce, vinegar, garlic, black pepper, bay leaf).  The adobo stock is a great base for hot & sour soup.  I also save the boiling/steaming liquid from lobster and crab for seafood soups.


----------



## Bitser

Using a stockpot with a strainer makes it simpler to remove bones or anything you don't want in your compost.







We live in a rural area where putting bones or meat in compost tends to draw the attention of a black bear— tough on the composter.


----------



## jennyema

Termy said:


> I do not have the time to go through all this but I say stock is supposed to be stock, it is like predefined.
> 
> 
> 
> Once it is ordained stock, then it comes out.
> 
> T


----------



## msmofet




----------



## dragnlaw

*jennyema*


*msmofet*

ditto  ditto


----------

